# German Shepherds to be Featured on Animal Planet!



## AnimalPlanet.com (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey guys,

Just thought I'd let you know that German Shepherds will be one of the 5 breeds covered on this Saturday's Dogs 101.

Please check out our site for more info & don't hesitate to contact me with questions.

http://animal.discovery.com/tv/dogs-101/

-Grace

P.S. - my little brother is a German Shepherd and he is the sweetest thing alive. I should have joined this board a long time ago! lol


----------



## victoria_warfel (Nov 29, 2007)

Thank you! I have been watching - and waiting - for German Shepherds. 
Welcome to the board!


----------



## Halen (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh Yeah!! Gotta set my DVR in case I forget! (Or my daughter has confiscated the tv for Hannah Montana, iCarly, etc...!)


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Cool! Thanks for the info and welcome to the board.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: German Shepherds to be Featured on Animal Plan*

I'll definitely tune in, if at all possible.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: German Shepherds to be Featured on Animal Plan*

Yea!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: German Shepherds to be Featured on Animal Plan*

Same here, I watch it every week and had began to wonder when the GSD was going to be featured. YEA!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: German Shepherds to be Featured on Animal Plan*

I will program my dvr


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: German Shepherds to be Featured on Animal Plan*

that is awesome, and welcome


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: German Shepherds to be Featured on Animal Plan*

Awesome, I will set my tivo up to record before I forget! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Thank you. I will go set my DVR!!


----------



## CLF (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks, I just set my DVR.

If the Vizsla was replaced by the Wire Fox Terrier, this episode would cover every breed I have owned. I wonder if there is any method to the way the breeds for each episode are grouped?


----------



## Reik's mom (Dec 9, 2002)

Cancelled my plans and going to watch.. Thanks for letting us know.. Can't wait...


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Loved the show but they said GSDs are the #1 biters...I thought that weiner dog (daushund sp?) was the top biter???


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote: Loved the show but they said GSDs are the #1 biters...I thought that weiner dog (daushund sp?) was the top biter???


You need to be aware that since GSD's are like the #4 (?) most registered dog that means there are alot of them. Along with the fact I personally know 'stupid' people who PURPOSELY get them and breed them and UNDER-socialize them because they WANT a 'guard dog so no one will mess with my family' type dog. So based on numbers and ignorant people you will get that high number of problems.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> 
> You need to be aware that since GSD's are like the #4 (?) most registered dog that means there are alot of them. Along with the fact I personally know 'stupid' people who PURPOSELY get them and breed them and UNDER-socialize them because they WANT a 'guard dog so no one will mess with my family' type dog. So based on numbers and ignorant people you will get that high number of problems.



no truer words have been spoken, last time I looked at the CDC site the GSD is #4


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Yupp, Dachshunds and Chihuahuas are biting more people than GSD's do, but because their bite doesn't cause much damage the bite is rarely ever reported. 
It's common sense, the more common a breed is, the more bite incidents you see. GSD's (and their mixes) account for the highest bite incidents in Germany, but they're also the most common dogs there. 
All those numbers are very flawed and don't reflect a true bite history.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I understand all you just said about biting and the numbers. I get that. 

It is just these types of shows hit the mainstream Joe public. I just hate it when any negative thing is said about such a wonderful breed of dog. SO I cringed when they said that about GSD's. 

Then also I have a retriv mix. They said they were #3. BUT they explained there is some bad breeding, why NO explaintion for GSD's. 

Other than that I enjoyed the show. It had all my dogs, except my Beagle.


----------



## AnimalPlanet.com (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: German Shepherds to be Featured on Animal Plan*



> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986I understand all you just said about biting and the numbers. I get that.
> 
> It is just these types of shows hit the mainstream Joe public. I just hate it when any negative thing is said about such a wonderful breed of dog. SO I cringed when they said that about GSD's.
> 
> ...


Hey guys...great comments so far. We always have a mix of comments after the shows air - it's good to see how people are reacting though.

Yes, it's really too bad that some folks may not use common sense and ask themselves WHY a GSD (or any other breed) may be so high on the list...but that's just my opinion. (My as in one person, not the network). I'm working on getting the biting info source so I can pass it along to everyone - some Golden Retriever folks were also surprised to see their breed so high on the list. 

btw, Beagles will be on next week


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: German Shepherds to be Featured on Animal Plan*

Folks need to remember that GSDs, goldens, and labs are amongst the most popular breeds so of course they will have higher bite stats. When you have popularity, you have a lot of people breeding, and a lot of those people breeding just care about money or fun. So you have bad temperament. The show did seem to stress the importance of going with a good breeder but I do wish they stressed it even more so. I did like how they said classes are a must!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: German Shepherds to be Featured on Animal Plan*

I think that it is even more than bad breeding. When a breed is popular everyone and their brother wants one. Without consideration, they get these dogs, from breeders, pet stores, shelters. They then either deliberately keep them away from people to make them a better guard dog or they simply do not bother to train or socialize them. And the results of a highly intelligent and active dog, living with no training, excersize, socialization, or leadership, is often a dog that is likely to make bad decisions, or become unmanageable. 

While some temperament issues are genetic, I think many are poor management by the dog's owners.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: German Shepherds to be Featured on Animal Plan*

Wow, was busy and missed this post and the show! Bummer! I will jump in and say that the 2 worst bites I have ever received at my office were both from Goldens, and both owners insisted that their dogs were just smiling! (Stitches from the second, who thought he should give a good shake! I was just petting his head and talking to the owner!) At least most sheps will give you a clear warning in advance!!! (Be it eyes, a low growl, or posture.)


----------



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: German Shepherds to be Featured on Animal Plan*

Yeah i too was a little disappointed with the biting comments. But a good show in all. 

Definitely need to educate people about the health flaws and what to look out for. Especially Hip Dysplasia, Elbow Dysplasia and DM.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Re: German Shepherds to be Featured on Animal Plan*

I missed it on t.v.
Is this the whole segment?
Where do they say that GSD's are the #1 biting dog?
It's on again Nov. 9th @ 9:30 a.m.

http://video.aol.com/video-detail/breed-all-about-it-german-shepherd/2633740525


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: German Shepherds to be Featured on Animal Plan*

I was FINALLY able to catch this last night. I tried last week and missed the first part. Last night @8 I did the same thing so I had to stay up until 10 when it aired again to see the beginning of the show.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: German Shepherds to be Featured on Animal Plan*

So, what did you think?









I have been dvring Dogs 101 since that first GSD show. I love the show, very interesting.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: German Shepherds to be Featured on Animal Plan*

I am always disappointed when it is implied that they are these big ferocious dogs by pointing out the biting stats. The worst dog bite I have ever had was from a Lhasa Aspo and I am still a little leary of these dogs. 

I'd like to see some of the "dangerous dogs" shown in another light sometimes. Show the softer side of Dobermans and Rotts and Shepherds, ya know. I think it would be nice if people were made aware that these really are good dogs if trained properly. 

I also would like to have seen different colors of them shown side by side.

Other than that I liked it fine.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: German Shepherds to be Featured on Animal Plan*

I very much agree! 

It would have been really cool if they would have featured this forum (maybe not then we might crash!), and shown some of the gorgeous pictures of GSD's on here!


----------

